
Instagram just threw users of its embedding API under the bus - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/instagram-just-threw-users-of-its-embedding-api-under-the-bus/
======
1cvmask
Will there be a new blockchain-based initiative and ICO to solve this
“problem”.

